

Sand Won't Save You This Time: the story of chlorine trifluoride - dschobel
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2008/02/26/sand_wont_save_you_this_time.php

======
Gibbon
I like the last line "For dealing with this situation, I have always
recommended a good pair of running shoes."

"If in doubt, run." is good advice in most any situation.

~~~
Hexstream
"Gee, I don't know what to do about this bear. Better run!"

------
russell
Sound like much more fun that the ammonium tri-iodide that we made in high
school chemistry lab.

------
tomjen
If you let it react with water it gets to be even more fun
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrofluoric_acid>)

